# over weight hedgie



## Lilly101 (Sep 1, 2008)

One of my hedgies is really over weight. she has a wheel and I get her out every day to run. I was woundering if there is some diet food for hedgies? :?:


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

What food is she currently eating? They should be eating a low fat or light/diet food. Unfortunately, if she is already on a light brand of food, there isn't much else you can go to except for seeing if there is a brand that has a lower fat content. 

Offering some veggies in the evening will help her fill up a bit. How much on average does she eat?


----------



## Lilly101 (Sep 1, 2008)

she is now eating solid gold, chicken soup, and felidae. I feed her about a table spoon and a half A night. she weighs about 654 ounces this is down from 670 ounces is this good. she had A litter of 7 about 5 months ago, could this be baby fat? thanks nancy


----------



## Cinca (Aug 24, 2008)

I agree with Nancy on the veggies. I don't think that it could still be baby fat, but I would also recommend some "LITE" kibble, like Chicken Soup. I'd also keep the treats (mealworms) to a minimum.


----------

